# Calling in the Experts...I need a few ID's!



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I have quite a few plants that are in need of ID. Many are just small cuttings, so I don't have good ideas on growth habit. I totally understand that many of these won't be identifiable in their current state, but I'd like to get an idea of as many as I possibly can. That way, I can get an idea of how they grow before I decide on tank placement. I'm going to organize the pictures by family/genus for ease of organization.

I can also take more pictures of different parts of the plant if it is needed for the ID.

First up are the aroids...

1.









2.









3. Rhaphidophora sp.? This one probably needs to grow a bit before any sort of ID can be made










Closer up


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Next are the Peperomias...

1.









2. This one is similar to #1 but smaller leaves 









3. I think this is a Pep., but I'm not all that sure actually









4. possibly serpens?









5.









Closer look at #5









6. Not really sure if this one is a Pep. either









Closer


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Far from an expert, but I'm pretty sure about number 3.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Gesneriads...these may be hard to ID without flowers

1.









2.









Closer, this has very hairy stems and leaves


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Everything else...

1. Begonia sp. 









Here it is compared to what I have labelled as Beg. glabra. (glabra on the right)









2. Cissus sp.? These leaves are big









3. Selaginella sp. 

















4. Selaginella sp. (This one's pretty common, I just can't come up with the name for some reason)









5. Don't even know where to start. The leaves are tiny.

















6. Calathea sp.?









7. Marcgravia spp. (Left to right umbellata, sp. Suriname, rectiflora?)

















8. Geogenanthus undatus?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Your Calathea might be Calathea micans...?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Spaff said:


> Everything else...
> 
> 1. Begonia sp.
> 
> ...


1) Your unknown begonia looks more like glabra than your labeled cutting
2) Looks more like a Piper to me.

5) One of the unidentified Colombian vines from Manuran. Colombian vine #1 is the more common one. Your's may be the less common Colombian vine #2. It has smaller leaves that have a purplish tint.

That's all I've got.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Far from an expert, but I'm pretty sure about number 3.


Could be, Doug. My only hesitation is that I don't know if the foliage is going to max out at that size or get bigger as they mature. I have two other Rhaph. species whose leaves start out tiny like this, but eventually shingle or attain variegation. Thanks for the suggestion!



Bunsincunsin said:


> Your Calathea might be Calathea micans...?


Looks quite probable Shaun! Thanks!

The "common" Selaginella I just mentioned looks to be possibly S. plana.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

phender said:


> 1) Your unknown begonia looks more like glabra than your labeled cutting
> 2) Looks more like a Piper to me.
> 
> 5) One of the unidentified Colombian vines from Manuran. Colombian vine #1 is the more common one. Your's may be the less common Colombian vine #2. It has smaller leaves that have a purplish tint.
> ...


Yes, Phil, I've been told that what I have labelled as glabra may actually not be so. I've also seen the other Begonia labelled as glabra more than once here. 

You're very right about the Piper...likely P. sylvatica. 

My small unknown vine definitely has tiny leaves with a small underside. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Spaff said:


> Looks quite probable Shaun! Thanks!


Here's one from Josh H. for comparison: Calathea micans | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Here's one from Josh H. for comparison: Calathea micans | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I'd seen one that Todd posted on here a few years ago that looked almost identical to mine and the one you just linked to. I think you're correct. Thanks again!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

That second aroid you've got there looks a lot like Monstera siltepecana. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

second picture first post looks like Monstera siltepecana maybe.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Post 5, pic #3 IS Piper sylvaticum

Best book EVER for identifying terrarium plants is Pflanzen Im Terrarium, by Beat Akeret. Yes its in German, but the photo identification of HUNDREDS of species is priceless. Runs about $60.00


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Ash! Looks like you're correct about the Monstera ID.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> That second aroid you've got there looks a lot like Monstera siltepecana. =)
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Lol you beat me to it


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

2nd post third pic, resembles begonia elangifolia slightly. So it "may" be an african begonia species. There are even a few anthurium species that bare a resemblance


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I just looked up Begonia elaeagnifolia, and it definitely could be that. The leaves are very slightly serrate and the central vein does have hints of reddish.


----------



## Jean Kaye (Aug 12, 2012)

Far from an expert but...

aroid #1: Leaf shape and orientation looks a lot like Spathiphyllum, but I haven't seen any marbled like that. So I'm going to guess that it's Aglaonema or something more exotic. Hard to say without whole plant.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

#1 is definitely Epipremnum amplissimum

Native to southeast Asia and Australia


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

being the curious sort....how did you come by the cuttings and no ID? jus askin'...


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking at it again, that first gesneriad looks to me like an episcia runner. No telling which one -- could even be one of those mutt hybrids -- but they're super easy to establish and they bloom like crazy. =)

Best,
Ash


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Your gesneriads look like Episcia xantha and Nautilocalyx adenosiphon.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Josh!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

2nd post pic 3 is a Begonia. I always forget the species name. I believe the original source is from me which I got from ABG like back in 2006.

2nd post picture 4 looks like Pep scandens


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Spaff, ol buddy, ol pal: Next time you do this, can you please just # them straight through? I know you can't post all photos in one post, but "Post 137, pic 19 looks like ______" is awful confusing...

Okay, so we seem to have established so far:

1) Epipremnum
2) Monstera seltipecana
3) Rhadiphora 
4)
5) looks like Begonia eleagnifolia (=schultzii) from the pic (can't gauge the size)
6) Pep serpens
8)
9) 
10) Episcia? not Amalophyllon?
11) Nautilocalyx
12) 
13) Begonia glabra
14) Piper sylvaticum
15) Selaginella kraussina? (I don't see any blue tint) 
16) Selaginella plana
17)
18) Calathea micans
19) 
20) Geogenanthus undatus

Is this the consensus boys?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Groundhog said:


> Spaff, ol buddy, ol pal: Next time you do this, can you please just # them straight through? I know you can't post all photos in one post, but "Post 137, pic 19 looks like ______" is awful confusing...
> 
> Okay, so we seem to have established so far:
> 
> ...


I just thought it would be easier to say Aroid number 1 is _____. They're organized into family/genus as best as I could. #15 is not S. kraussiana or uncinata. It's fronds are much longer and more flimsy than either of those species.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, I get it: Aroid 1--?, Begonia 1--?, Peperomia 1--? 

It's a Spaffopedia! Now to go look at that selaginella...




Spaff said:


> I just thought it would be easier to say Aroid number 1 is _____. They're organized into family/genus as best as I could. #15 is not S. kraussiana or uncinata. It's fronds are much longer and more flimsy than either of those species.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

1 & 2 could be one of the many different clones of serpens around.
1.









2. This one is similar to #1 but smaller leaves 









4.








Could be nida

5.








resedifolia


----------

